# Introverts, what's the best part about being alone?



## flowerstone (Feb 9, 2019)

For me, it would be being able to fart and pick my nose freelyh:....bwahahahahaha


----------



## Thunal33 (Oct 22, 2018)

Not an introvert, but I'll answer anyway. Being able to sing and dance without anyone watching.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Quiet.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Peace, quiet, time to think, consider and ponder. Time to rest and be reinvigorated. I find it perfectly natural and comforting.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Thunal33 said:


> Not an introvert, but I'll answer anyway. Being able to sing and dance without anyone watching.


same


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Playing vidya all day every day and not having to deal with people and their scary judgemental shenanigans.


----------



## Pr0sper (Apr 1, 2016)

I need not rely on anyone other than I.


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

Peace, quiet and self reflection


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Being able to think and process thoughts without interruption...


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I can _think_. 

It is an uncomplicated experience, being alone. 

There are no distractions (like humans, noise, interruptions, I don't have to answer questions).

I can _*focus,*_ because no one is pulling on me. I can concentrate.

Just Me, Myself and I. Three of my most favorite *people*.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I like being free to do whatever I want.

I also like being able to focus.


----------



## flowerstone (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh ya, totes what everyone is saying. Need me some me time; it's really the only way I can get my thoughts and feelings in order. But I guess I'm the only gross one out of y'all, lol


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I’m safe from the world more importantly the world is safe from meh:
When I’m home I’m in the garden of eden [pre fall]
No violence
No hate
No biggatry 
No yadda 
Just me and my solitude


----------



## Schlinky (Nov 4, 2018)

I get to shut out the infernal hum of buzzing humans who tax me no end.
My thoughts are mine alone with no expectations to share.
The lack of requirement for clothing, stupid societal expectations.......


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

After a long day of keeping up appearances, fulfilling social obligations and watching every single thing that comes out of your mouth, it's extremely liberating to just be yourself do what you want and not have to answer to anyone.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I am allowed to have my own thoughts without other people imposing upon them, which I can take to create or destroy ideas at will. I also like to focus on external experiences by myself so that I might experience them more fully. If chosen I can also retreat to other perceptions of reality or long reflections of the past etc....things that other people would interfere with. 

It's also difficult to read with other people around unless they're readers. I also don't always like other people's music. And I like to be quiet and in solitude in nature, outdoors.


----------



## KJL (Feb 7, 2019)

Freedom, tranquility, no drama.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Not having your thought processes disrupted by outside influences.


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

My thought train can go where it always meant to go without being blown off the rails every other minute.


----------



## Egao (Nov 29, 2018)

Being totally open, in reception mode, without fearing some agression from the outside.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Asking what the best part about being alone is, to me, is like asking what's the best part about breathing. It's like ... I can't really explain it in parts. It's just a total experience that I prefer. I can list some of the things that I like about it, but I can't say the best part because the best part is being alone itself.

I like the stillness.
I like the space to think, as if my consciousness needs physical room.
I like the freedom and independence.
I like how there isn't any outside force to pressure me (noises, other people's needs).
I like how in-control I feel: no one there to randomly turn on the light too bright.
It's like letting a guard down I didn't realise I had.
There's a relaxing feeling about that, if you've ever been in a trance state, is similar to that feeling.

I do have to say that certain people I can achieve the general feeling of being alone with, though. My partner is very quiet and non intrusive when he's introverting and we can introvert together without either one of us getting cranky about it. I can be like that with my daughter when she's introverting too. 

So, in these instances I can feel "alone" even when I'm not. Still, I prefer total alone-ness to sharing introvert time pretty much 100%of the time.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Time and freedom


----------



## ForTheRecord (Apr 11, 2019)

The freedom of it all.

My obligations have to do with other people. An obligation to work, an obligation to be in a certain place at a certain time with certain people, to eat certain foods because it's the only food we can agree upon. It also requires a lot of thought to be focused on something else, something that is probably not what you most want to do. I don't mind fulfilling my obligations to society or family or friends.

But being alone is very comfortable for me. I've never had to experience that thing where you don't know who you are when you're alone. I am comfortable with who I am when I'm alone. I can direct my energy where I most want. I can exercise a level of control over the events of my day to an extent I cannot do otherwise. I am allowed to be selfish, in a way. I can play music all I want, I can microwave fish, I can eat at any time of the day, I can organize my things how I desire, I can research whatever I want for as long as I want.

I don't even need to be at home. I like exploring new places by myself. Finding a part of the city I've never been to before and just walking. Going out to a restaurant and enjoying it by myself. Going to a coffee shop and working on something with pen and paper. I am capable of being alone just about anywhere.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

I have ME-TIME where I can do whatever I want.
I can read all I want. I can write all I want.
Also I don't have to deal with peoples' drama.


----------



## stevieg306 (Feb 18, 2019)

I can do what I want with no one to pull me away from it


----------



## FishOni (Mar 3, 2016)

1. No interruptions and silence.
2. Reading out loud, singing, dancing, changing the environment, pacing around.


----------



## Learned (May 4, 2019)

The missing part of nagging noise


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Not an introvert ( no clue why everyone thinks extrovert needs to be around other people- I'm just more excited to try and experience new things /meet different people but I can go alone for weeks - before kids I used to travel alone )

For me- it gives me time to introspect- reflect thoughts , write - I can observe things better and notice things that I wouldn't usually notice if others were to be around. I love my me time - I wake up at 4am so I could get some me time 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrNoshtau (May 9, 2019)

Alone is a very... very bold word.

When I'm alone on regular days, I'm just living life. And not bored.

When I am surrounded by the lowest tier of people to my standards, _rolled with a strained, fake ENTJ accent_, I do feel *alone*. When there is no escape to my haven and my mind is too noisy and tired to withdraw into my own fairyland.

Loneliness is boredom and experiencing oversaturation from your incompatible co-existence with no exit door to a battery.

Being alone is also... in a bigger, more dramatic meaning, feeling disconnected, unwelcome and outlanded from your environment, a general sense of being a stranger in danger, and missing home in a double hit. No _hygge_. No time to rest. People who have no fixed home, I don't imagne them feeling this way. Anyplace is their home.

You were taught stranger danger. Now that we are no longer children, you're a stranger in danger. Angered and angstily impatient.

The best part of being alone is... becoming aware of what your place really is supposed to be and who to not spend life with. Positive loneliness is when you are connected to your environment or are at your own true place and home and only with your own presence, and not having any human social network as of yet, but content in your own cloud and with your Samsung, as long as you don't have lethal 5G to a corrupt roll-out near you, because you don't even feel alone in this depth.

And alone, thirdly, the biggest criteria is the feeling that you *know* you cannot be rescued and fourth, you have thought of all sneaky possibilities you could have attempted only after the experiment. Desperation.

I'd be *Alone* with:

- Powerlessness
- Defeatism
- Entrapment
- Disconnection, strangerhood
- Desperation
- No free will
- Hypervigilance


----------



## Lettie91 (Jan 2, 2019)

flowerstone said:


> For me, it would be being able to fart and pick my nose freelyh:....bwahahahahaha


Best comment of the week award goes to...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettie91 (Jan 2, 2019)

For me, it’s being able to be myself. I don’t have to conform to anything which I find really tiring. I can do what I like with no rules enforced, total freedom. If I want to dance around the house I will, if I want to crochet or paint or play piano I can do it. If I want to sit, think and journal I can do that. It’s totally freedom sans judgement, and it’s liberating! I can’t imagine being any other way  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

not getting asked a bunch of questions about stuff that isn't anyone else's business


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Being able to be alone with my thoughts, without someone interrupting me to ask "what are you thinking?":dry:


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

stormgirl said:


> Being able to be alone with my thoughts, without someone interrupting me to ask "what are you thinking?":dry:


What made you think that? :tongue:


----------



## Lord Thanksalot (May 14, 2019)

Being able to do what I want, even if it's deviant, listen to what I want, watch what I want. Gosh such freedom!
Nobody who asks me to clean up.


----------



## Lord Thanksalot (May 14, 2019)

stormgirl said:


> Being able to be alone with my thoughts, without someone interrupting me to ask "what are you thinking?":dry:


If it were an INTJ asking me that while I'm not in the mood, I'd say: hm, you want to know my Ti?
My INTJ would go 'never mind'.

But actually, I would give up some of that freedom in exchange for... oh well that's not what this topic is about.


----------



## NelleArrangement (May 20, 2019)

Being able to reflect and having that peace and quiet.

On the other hand, I can also listen to my music as loudly as I want and dance to my heart's content.


----------

